
Why Pfizer didn’t report that its arthritis medication might prevent Alzheimer’s - el_benhameen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/pfizer-had-clues-its-blockbuster-drug-could-prevent-alzheimers-why-didnt-it-tell-the-world/2019/06/04/9092e08a-7a61-11e9-8bb7-0fc796cf2ec0_story.html
======
Terretta
Not mentioned in this article, Enbrel modifies your immune system in a way
that increases risk of infection. Curious why not noted, as it would also help
explain trade offs decision.

~~~
unstatusthequo
Between that and Alzheimers I'd roll the dice on infection.

~~~
segmondy
yeah till someone dies due to a disease acquired due to a weakened immune
system and their family sues for $500 million and wins.

~~~
paladinxx
There are a lot of medications that have the side effect of weakening the
immune system, and it seems that there has been an uptick in such medications
in the last few years. There are also medications that deliberately weaken the
immune system. Sure, a weak immune system is a serious issue, but if the
disease being treated is worse then it's less of a decision point for most
people.

~~~
Terretta
This medication tends to be used in a population where one of the top three
causes of death is immune failure at the care facility (hospital, subacute
care, etc.)

It’s not just a serious issue, it’s a top killer.

------
howard941
One thing mentioned in the article is the lack of patent incentives for Enbrel
that don't affect the other medication with the funky Xanjy name that appears
to have longer patent legs. If true the patent system is sick and twisted and
needs to be turned 180 degrees to where the invention owner incurs
disincentives - say loss of 1/4 of the exclusivity period - for each failure
to share material research surrounding patented formulations.

